# Position des Radiators



## giga871 (3. Juni 2018)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Ich habe mir neulich bei Caseking die "Corsair H105" AiO Wakü zugelegt.

nun Frage Ich mich, wo Ich am besten den Radiator einbauen sollte?

im Gehäuse Oben oder Vorne (aktuell Sitzt er vorne) im Push/Pull betrieb.

(Gehäuse: Fractal Design R5 Black, window)

Danke

mfg, giga871


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juni 2018)

Das kommt drauf an wie der restliche Airflow, deine Hardware, dein gehäuseinneres und die Umgebung des PCs im Raum aussieht. Es gibt kein pauschales A oder B ist besser.


----------



## giga871 (3. Juni 2018)

ok, hier ist die Restliche Hardware:

MB: ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS
CPU: AMD Ryzen5 1500X
RAM: 2x4 GB, 2x 8 GB DDR4 Corsair Vengeance
GPU: GTX 1060 3GB
NT: BeQuiet Straight Power 550W
+ 2 SSD´s, BluRay Laufwerk

(die beiden SSD`s sind auf der Gehäuserückseite montiert)

Lüfter: 2x 140er (1x im Deckel/1x im Heck) ausblasend

Umgebung des PC´s:

der Rechner steht links vom Schreibtisch, rel. frei

Ich hoffe, das hilft einwenig


----------



## azzih (3. Juni 2018)

Doch am besten ist im Grunde wenn du die Luft durch den Radiator aus dem Gehäuse raus drückst. Bei deinem Gehäuse wäre also der Deckel oben die logische Wahl. Auch weil die Länge der Schläuche AiO-Kühlung da am besten hinreichen.


----------



## Joselman (3. Juni 2018)

Vorne einblased: 
- Vorteil für die CPU/Aio da du mit der kühleren Luft kühlst 
- Nachteil die GPU bekommt die vorgewärmte Luft ab

Oben ausblasend:
- Vorteil die GPU hat jetzt die kühlere Luft
-. Nachteil die CPU/Aio muss sich mit der aufgewärmten Luft der GPU und der MB Spannungsversorgung kühlen

Ich würde das einfach von den GPU Temperaturen abhängig machen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an wie der restliche Airflow, deine Hardware, dein gehäuseinneres und die Umgebung des PCs im Raum aussieht. Es gibt kein pauschales A oder B ist besser.



Doch....  C extern


----------



## giga871 (3. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oben im Bild, wie das ganze schematisch aussieht


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juni 2018)

Das ist so bereits ziemlich optimal. Der Radi zieht kalte Luft von draußen an und du hast einen Airflow von vorne nach hinten.
Alles gut so.


----------



## giga871 (3. Juni 2018)

ok, also kann es so bleiben.

habe nämlich wenig erfahrung, im bereich Wakü. 
(hatte bisher immer nur Luftkühler)

Danke nochmal


----------

